# GOLD REFINING PRODUCTS /



## aflacglobal (May 1, 2007)

Check out some of these products in the pdf catalog

http://www.actionmining.com/Catalog.PDF

http://www.bodyworkzsupply.com/pm.html


----------



## aflacglobal (May 1, 2007)

make sure you look good toward the end. Labware, refining , chemicals.

I must say they kind of hit on the majority


----------



## aflacglobal (May 1, 2007)

Chemists Strike Gold With New Gold Catalysts

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/03/070323171548.htm


----------

